# A few goodies from this past week



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Working on a SFD update, and came across a few goodies.

Handy-hack attempt as making a light and recep work on a 2-wire switch loop.











Yep.... using a stacked 3-way/recep.













In the bathroom, my plug-in tester said the hot and ground were reversed. So I pulled the GFI and looked. Nope, they're not reversed.












Hmmmmm.......













Well, maybe they ARE!














Once again, Mr. Handy-Hack Electric comes to the rescue!











"Lessee..... I have a two-wire feeding the switch, and a two-wire going out to the GFCI and vanity light. And I got the funny switch with 3 danged screws on it. So I guess the bare wires have got to go on one or two of them!"

End result: When the switch is down (and the bath light goes off), power is sent through the bare ground. Thanks, Mr. Handy-Hack! I'm sure the folks that live there like to get shocked.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's and oldie but a goodie:











Haven't ever seen anything like this. The screws were so rusted, I had to bust it up to remove it.











No box, just a tube-like assembly.




And finally,

We do neeeed no steeenkeeng box!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

All that hack didn't happen overnight


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This is good, especially the energized yoke!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome butchery....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> This is good, especially the energized yoke!


I first came across using a 3-way as a SP years ago during a bathroom remodel. I needed to remove the old exhaust fan from the room, which had been gutted. I turned off the switch, stood on the edge of the (cast iron) tub and reached up to the fan.

Damn, did I get_ lit up_!

Old, ungrounded NM fed the switch, but newer 14/2 with ground went from the switch to the fan. Since the 3-way switch didn't have a ground screw on it, the installer assumed that the third screw must be for the ground wire.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Working on a SFD update, and came across a few goodies. Handy-hack attempt as making a light and recep work on a 2-wire switch loop. Yep.... using a stacked 3-way/recep. In the bathroom, my plug-in tester said the hot and ground were reversed. So I pulled the GFI and looked. Nope, they're not reversed. Hmmmmm....... Well, maybe they ARE! Once again, Mr. Handy-Hack Electric comes to the rescue! "Lessee..... I have a two-wire feeding the switch, and a two-wire going out to the GFCI and vanity light. And I got the funny switch with 3 danged screws on it. So I guess the bare wires have got to go on one or two of them!" End result: When the switch is down (and the bath light goes off), power is sent through the bare ground. Thanks, Mr. Handy-Hack! I'm sure the folks that live there like to get shocked.


If they get shocked, what were they doing in the dark?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thats what keeps us on our toes! or ass in some cases:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I an so glad to not have to work on those old house like that. Generally when we do we gut the kitchen and make it all nice


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Aegis said:


> If they get shocked, what were they doing in the dark?


I invoke the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I an so glad to not have to work on those old house like that. Generally when we do we gut the kitchen and make it all nice



That would be nice, but I'm making far too much good money doing these updates. Not really that terrible. Just takes some time to scratch my bald noggin and figure out what's going on. Having some good TS skills is a plus. Once the light comes on (figuratively!), it's downhill from there.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it always makes my day trying to figure out what someone was thinking! occasionaly i get it right!:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

papaotis said:


> it always makes my day trying to figure out what someone was thinking! occasionaly i get it right!:whistling2:


I think in most cases, they _weren't _thinking. They just kept changing the connections until 1. it worked and 2. the breaker didn't trip. :laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

How did that GFCI recep work with no connection to the hot terminal?
Or did they "jump" it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> How did that GFCI recep work with no connection to the hot terminal?
> Or did they "jump" it?



It did work. When the 3-way turned the light and receptacle "on". When it was 'turned off', it sent power through the ground wire.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It did work. When the 3-way turned the light and receptacle "on". When it was 'turned off', it sent power through the ground wire.


It just looks like all the wires are on the neutral side of the GFCI. Can't see one routed around to the hot side of the recep.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I think in most cases, they weren't thinking. They just kept changing the connections until 1. it worked and 2. the breaker didn't trip. :laughing:


And in that moment that the light comes on they think "Ima Genius!" 

I've come across this a few times where I've even come in to fix things and the hack is still there explaining why he's a genius and how things work.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> It just looks like all the wires are on the neutral side of the GFCI. Can't see one routed around to the hot side of the recep.



There's two NMs in the box. One is from the switch, the other goes on to the vanity light.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I an so glad to not have to work on those old house like that. Generally when we do we gut the kitchen and make it all nice


Kitchen and bath continue to be the big ticket renovation items, at least around here, and they're almost always gut jobs. They're the quickest and most profitable as well.


----------

